# Past Projects



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

I finally scanned in some pictures of some of my past projects. Enjoy








My 84 Cabriolet started out like this:








The car now looks like this:








And this is my 84 GTI that I sold to pay for my divorce







I still miss it:


----------



## JastorVW (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: Past Projects ([email protected])*

Seriously, Bryan, your cabby is my absolute 100% favorite. I'd love to have a car just like it. Say, would you ever consider selling it?








How is the custom upholstery you did holding up to use?
What color's the top, and any pics with it up?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Past Projects (JastorVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JastorVW* »_Seriously, Bryan, your cabby is my absolute 100% favorite. I'd love to have a car just like it. Say, would you ever consider selling it?








How is the custom upholstery you did holding up to use?
What color's the top, and any pics with it up?

Thanks, but I have a daughter turning 16 this year, and the car was intended for her from the beginning. She helped with it a little too. The custom upholstery is holding up very well, other than the red GTI logos fading a little.
The top is black and I don't have any pics with it up. Later this year we're going to do a whole new top (headliner and pad, too) as a technical feature for the site, so we'll have some pics of that.


----------



## JastorVW (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: Past Projects ([email protected])*


_Quote »_I have a daughter turning 16 this year, and the car was intended for her from the beginning. 

Lucky her!

_Quote »_Later this year we're going to do a whole new top (headliner and pad, too) as a technical feature for the site, so we'll have some pics of that.

Looking forward to it!
What kind of work did you do to the A1 GTI?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Past Projects (JastorVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JastorVW* »_
What kind of work did you do to the A1 GTI?

The 84 GTI was basically a strip-it-down, clean-it-up, repaint it type of project. Mostly paint and bodywork, but I also had the front seat reupholstered. It was a pretty decent car to star with. It was Cashmere White originally and I had it resprayed in Alpine White because it looked cleaner. Also went to the trouble of having new stripes made for the sides. Aside from the slightly incorrect color, the car was 95% stock. Unfortunately I had it less than a year because of my first wife. The GTI was but one of the issues destroying our marriage, another was my 94 Golf


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Past Projects ([email protected])*

You had to PAY for a divorce?
that sucks, i though you just tell the ***** to get the hell out!


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Past Projects (JastorVW)*



JastorVW said:


> ... I'd love to have a car just like it. Say, would you ever consider selling it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Past Projects ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_...And this is my 84 GTI that I sold to pay for my divorce







I still miss it:....

My wife laid down a few rules:
1. VWs = Good
2. Harleys and/or Girlfriends = Bad
So I stick to VWs and keep the wife. 
(and she looks darn good in my Corrado!)
Last month she bought me this. Then she said "I know you wanted one of these so I got it for you. What does it do?"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Past Projects (lnoriel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lnoriel* »_
My wife laid down a few rules:
1. VWs = Good
2. Harleys and/or Girlfriends = Bad
So I stick to VWs and keep the wife. 
(and she looks darn good in my Corrado!)


I've been remarried for 5 years now, and I don't have those problems anymore. My wife (seems silly to say my "new" wife after 5 years) understands that this is what I do. She has been there to help on a couple of my projects and always has some input


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Past Projects ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I've been remarried for 5 years now, and I don't have those problems anymore. My wife (seems silly to say my "new" wife after 5 years) understands that this is what I do. She has been there to help on a couple of my projects and always has some input









I hope to find a girl that understand that someday
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redline_r (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Past Projects (QuickA2)*

found a girl like that... lucky i am!







so her cabby just came out of the shop with the sidestripes and lights removed and i just bought a black 84gti. we gotta get the stories up soon...!


----------

